# Martin's RUUD vs. Critter Nation.



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

does anyone here have a RUUD? i'm considering this cage and would love to know the pros and cons.

pictures would be great too! ;D

edit* i'm trying to choose between this and the CN. help?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Martin's RUUD*



juliebug said:


> does anyone here have a RUUD? i'm considering this cage and would love to know the pros and cons.
> 
> pictures would be great too! ;D


The RUUD is awesome if its the only cage you have...hehe. I had about 5 or 6 at that point so the RUUD along withthe others became very time consuming 

Make sure the bottom R-695 has the newer big doors, since the small ones make cleaning, reaching inside to hang things, etc...horrific 

Here's the last pic I had of it setup...I dismantled it and bought a spare plastic pan for the R-680 part (I now have 2 R-680's stacked on each other). I have the floors covered with stickdown lino tile for easier wiping. 










Bottom









Top


----------



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Martin's RUUD*

thank you. wow i like your set up. i've been debating between the martin's and the CN... it's such a hard choice. i like all the levels in the RUUD, and it's just the perfect size for my room. however i do like how easy it would be to decorate and clean the CN...hmm...decisions decisions...any more help?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Martin's RUUD*



juliebug said:


> thank you. wow i like your set up. i've been debating between the martin's and the CN... it's such a hard choice. i like all the levels in the RUUD, and it's just the perfect size for my room. however i do like how easy it would be to decorate and clean the CN...hmm...decisions decisions...any more help?


I have 3 FN's which I changed to for the ease of ummm...everything.

I would get a CN if I were you


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Martin's RUUD*

Definitely CN! Lol...maybe im just biased though... It was my dream cage for so long, finally got it for my birthday a few months ago, and have been in love ever since. I havent personally owned a martins. I know they are much lighter, and the levels are really nice, but i also think they are much harder to clean and hang stuff. I have a smaller cage that my girls are in which is in the style of a martins, the small door, and you have to lift it up to clean. Its the biggest pain in the butt. The cn is just so sturdy, and those giant doors are amazing. Soo easy to hang things and to reach every corner to clean. I love the storage underneath and It does have wheels to so you can move it to clean behind. I also realy enjoy that you can seperate the two levels as i know many hear keep boys in one half and girls in the other. Plus think about how much space your girlies will have  and if down the road you ever decide to get anymore you will have the space. But once again, im just biased...lol


----------



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Martin's RUUD*

haha! ok...so i think i'm set on the CN! my boyfriend has wonderfuly agreed to help fund it so I should have it ordered within a week. thanks for your help everyone! has anyone ordered from allpetfurniture? how londidit take to arrive? i was planning on using petstreetmall, but they don't accept paypal  and allpet is having a sale...


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Martin's RUUD*

I got mine from allpetfurniture. Mostly because they have free shipping(the best part). It came in about a week


----------



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Martin's RUUD*

ok great  i can hardly wait to decorate!!


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Martin's RUUD*

lol i know unfortunately it gets quite addicting..you finally think you have it all set up looking beautiful, and then you realize you just want more and more and more to make it better for your ratties...lol...more fleece, and tubes...and things to hang..hehe.. Im reeeaaallly hoping for my christmas present this year to be another double cn. Id looooove to make a double wide, and just open the bottom half of it for the boys, so they will have 3 sections, and keep the top of the 2nd one for the girlies. That might sound confusing? lol Hehe...yeah...im addicted..


----------



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Martin's RUUD*

lol. it would seem that way. but of course that is in no way a bad thing (well maybe for the wallet). i never would of believed when i got luna that i would be devoting so much though, time, energy, and money to making her life the best it could be. but she has become one of the largest parts of my life. and soon i'll have four girlies to smother with love ;D i'm already seeing random items in stores and thinking of ways to incorporate them into the cage...and i don't even have it yet. lol


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Martin's RUUD*

lol actually i wanted to ask you about that, what kinda cage is Luna currently staying in? You got pics or anything? Just wonderind.


----------



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Martin's RUUD*

well when i first got her, she was staying in a 10 gallon aquarium...which her previous owner said would be fne : when i truly looked at her size(the first rat i'd seen was a dwarf so it surprised me) i immediately began searching the internet for appropriate cages, because it was obvious to me she couldn't be happy in something so small. i quickly found out that it was bad for many reasons, and was off to my garage to get my old guinea pig cage and wash it. that's where she is now. it's big enough. plenty of floor space...but not much to do in there. it's only one level, with not too many places to hang things. i have no idea what it's called or anything. but good news! I'll be ordering my CN on thursday ;D no camera as of now...but i'm going to try to get one soon. i'd love one that could take pictures as amazing as yours!


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Martin's RUUD*

Here is my custom Martin's RUDD....











I purchased this barely used for $160 with shipping. If you were to order it from Martin's it is $224 (shipped to AZ). I am now selling my FN141 and my CN161. I originally just bought this cage so that all of my rats could live together. I didn't want to get an add-on for the FN because I'd have to mesh the whole thing because the girls are small. Since Midwest doesn't make an add-on for 1 level CN's...I would have had to purchase another 1 level CN to make one huge almost 6 foot LONG cage....or ditch the cages and spend close to $300 for a 2 level CN. I chose the smartest path for my situation....which was to spent $160 on a different cage I had shown interest in through someone having it on the Goosemoose forums.

I really didn't expect to fall in love...but I did! My girl rats personalities just blossomed after moving into this cage from the CN. In the CN, they would always hide out and were fearful...but not with this cage! I think the Martin's is more "cozy" to them.

I think this cage is easier to clean then the CN. The only down side is lifting it off of the base to change out the towel at the bottom or change out litter if you used it.

Since I have 9 rats in that cage (really only meant for 8, but they do fine!)....I am cleaning every 3 days, just so it doesn't get yucky to the point where I have to take it outside to be hosed off. I only do that once a month.


----------



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Martin's RUUD*

just when i think i've made up my mind...lol. i have heard a few people say that their rats were more outgoing once they went into a martin's. i don't know what is...maybe exploring all the levels and things make them more brave?


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

lol well you better decide soon, your gonna have 3 new baby fuzlets coming your way here in about 2-3 weeks..hehe


----------



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

i know!!! lol. i'm ordering thursday no matter what...if i regret what i decide at that time, then i can always buy a different cage later on.


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

psstt....id go with the cn....hehehe....


----------



## careyrose (Jan 3, 2010)

Getting my Martins Rudd Tomorrow and super excited. Found it on Craigslist for $40!! Cant wait to start decorating. I like the CN but prefer the Martin Rudd.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a 695, and a 680 (together make the RUUD)
I know people either tend to love FNs/CNs or Martins
But after debating both as you are, I chose Martins. And I love it, I am glad I did.
They are not at all hard to clean, easier then the FN in my mind cause I can just carry it outside and hose it down or just wipe it.
They are not at all hard to hang things from, and the big doors come standard.
The CN is also a great cage, but....heavy xD Im sure whatever cage you get you'll love, I was SO close to getting the CN.
Whats great about Martins is if someday you choose to downgrade for whatever reason, you can always take off the top 680 portion, and you would have the 695. (or the 680 if you put that on the base)


----------

